# Grooming Table Opinion?



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. 
I am thinking of ordering this 18" turntable for 39.00. I saw older thread that some had ordered it. 
If you have this table please give me pros/cons---how do you liked it? Thank you so much!










This is other option 30"x18" for $75.00.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the rectangular table and I like it because there is plenty of room to lay combs, brushes, sprays, etc next to your fluff. I think your choice may depend upon space. The rotating table is good for shows and can be placed on top of stacking crates if you don't want to carry the heavier table. My retangular table is the taller height, which makes grooming toy dogs easier!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Carole. the square one is 32" high, so the round one will be about same height on the counter. I wonder if the t/table spins around too much or is tight.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the round turntable one in purple! I think it's great because you can groom anywhere. I even take it outside to when the weather is nice or if I'm cutting obi's hair. it sits on my counter or laundry dryer nicely. 

It's not too loose and does not spin unless you actually move it- very well made.

I think it depends on how much room you have in your house. I think grooming stations are awesome- small or large. I am a big fan of portability and things not taking up too much space in my home. Thats why i went for the turntable one. Different styles for different people! All of Obi's grooming is out of sight in the cabinet above the dryer where I do most of the grooming. One's need may vary too depending on how many dogs you are grooming.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Marisa. Thats what I wanted to know. I'm going with turn/table one. I don't want another big item. I have room prob, but I want to try this port one first. I am getting your brush bec I think it will be great for straightening and this t/table now that I know it is tight.
I also really want the dryer Marjy posted pic of (can't find it in white though
Stacey recommended it to her. But it is also 236.00, but with 2 dogs weekly, I think the heavy dryer would really help me time wise (my back) and dry the head face better bec the heat comes from above like at the groomers. my little old blow dryer and bath counter (they can walk away) is NOT doing the trick. 
if only I had a big deep sink in the laundry room. I didn't add that option when I built. bummer! there is not enough room IMO. 
thanks!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Where do you order the round one from? I'd like to order one of those too!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I have the round turntable one in purple! I think it's great because you can groom anywhere. I even take it outside to when the weather is nice or if I'm cutting obi's hair. it sits on my counter or laundry dryer nicely.
> 
> It's not too loose and does not spin unless you actually move it- very well made.
> 
> I think it depends on how much room you have in your house. I think grooming stations are awesome- small or large. I am a big fan of portability and things not taking up too much space in my home. Thats why i went for the turntable one. Different styles for different people! All of Obi's grooming is out of sight in the cabinet above the dryer where I do most of the grooming. One's need may vary too depending on how many dogs you are grooming.


Marisa,
one is 44.00 and other is 75.00, this is the cheaper one, but is it same as yours before I order it? I read some reviews that said it overheats in US, and made popping sounds. Huuum, I wonder if they had the wrong adapter.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I too was thinking about a grooming table after I gave Zoe a bath the other day. I find it difficult to blowdry and trim her just wherever I can. Think I will order one too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> I also really want the dryer Marjy posted pic of (can't find it in white though
> Stacey recommended it to her. But it is also 236.00, but with 2 dogs weekly, I think the heavy dryer would really help me time wise (my back) and dry the head face better bec the heat comes from above like at the groomers. my little old blow dryer and bath counter (they can walk away) is NOT doing the trick.
> if only I had a big deep sink in the laundry room. I didn't add that option when I built. bummer! there is not enough room IMO.
> thanks!


Kandis, I got mine from Amazon and it was black in the picture, but the one I received was that pretty white.

Amazon.com: Edemco Economy Stand Pet Dryer with Heat, 1-1/2 HP: Pet Supplies


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok today is bath day, and I definitely know what I want for Christmas..... That dryer and the grooming table with the groomer s helper!!! Two down and two to go!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ok today is bath day, and I definitely know what I want for Christmas..... That dryer and the grooming table with the groomer s helper!!! Two down and two to go!!



are you ordering the square one or round one? I am getting marjy's dryer, and the round table. so far. about to place my order.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I own the round one and I never use it. I much prefer just using the kitchen counter with a towel spread out on it. The round table only works well in my opinion for a very tiny dog, say 4lbs or so. It barely has enough room for the dog to stand comfortably, and the grooming arm gets in the way when trying to clip because the dog has nowhere to scoot over to. It is easy to store if you remove the grooming arm I guess, but I would much prefer the table style one assuming it has folding legs. Also, I put the round table on top of the counter and it is really high...not comfortable really for blow drying, etc. I ordered mine from PetEdge.com


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the turn table. However, it is was really too small. The dogs can stand on it okay, but it was just too hard to use. My DH replaced the turn table with a slightly larger rectangular one. Perfect. I keep it on the counter in the powder room, which has become the dog's grooming room. However, I really prefer a free standing table that I can walk around when doing a full groom.
If you have the space for the bigger table, I would go with that.
The turntable is stable and only moves when you move it, but the dogs get scared when I turn them on it.
Are your babies tiny or bigger? I think that is the deciding factor.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> I own the round one and I never use it. I much prefer just using the kitchen counter with a towel spread out on it. The round table only works well in my opinion for a very tiny dog, say 4lbs or so. It barely has enough room for the dog to stand comfortably, and the grooming arm gets in the way when trying to clip because the dog has nowhere to scoot over to. It is easy to store if you remove the grooming arm I guess, but I would much prefer the table style one assuming it has folding legs. Also, I put the round table on top of the counter and it is really high...not comfortable really for blow drying, etc. I ordered mine from PetEdge.com



good points, thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I have the turn table. However, it is was really too small. The dogs can stand on it okay, but it was just too hard to use. My DH replaced the turn table with a slightly larger rectangular one. Perfect. I keep it on the counter in the powder room, which has become the dog's grooming room. However, I really prefer a free standing table that I can walk around when doing a full groom.
> If you have the space for the bigger table, I would go with that.
> The turntable is stable and only moves when you move it, but the dogs get scared when I turn them on it.
> Are your babies tiny or bigger? I think that is the deciding factor.


thanks Sylvia, 
Well Sammie won't care if he is turned on the table,:HistericalSmiley: he is not afraid of much. Penny may need time OR she may not care either. they are 5 lb and 4 1/2 lb. smaller side for sure. I like the idea of a portable most I think, and not another big item to put away 
the square is a folding table though. I don't want something too small either. :w00t: 
I only dry--- no clipping. do you think that will make a difference?


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the round one also and don't like the grooming arm, gets in the way when you turn the table. Doobie is 5 lbs and he fits perfect so the size is not an issue. 

If you check the "large" lazy susans or tv turntables they will do well if you don't need the arm, may save $ and many styles/colors to choose from plus you can get the exact size you want. That will be my next choice and you can put it on a table, counter or anywhere you want :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, maybe I don't want the round one now, LOL. I've been looking at the hair dryer stands now and think that's really what I want to get. It's hard holding the dryer, comb/brush, and puppy still all at the same time. Any suggestions on that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Do you all use the neck strap? (for the square table) I can order just the table for* 50.00. what do you think? I just wanted a table, but if you think I need the leash then I'll get it too. 

Since I have an extra b/room I am going with the portable folding 30 x 18" sq table in purple for my two. I will just use it in a spare bedroom in front of the window or screened porch and store table and big dryer both in the closet. This table should be relatively light weight to dry any room I choose. I do no clipping, just drying so this is all I need. 

thanks everyone. your all the best. I was so confused.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I have the turn table. However, it is was really too small. The dogs can stand on it okay, but it was just too hard to use. My DH replaced the turn table with a slightly larger rectangular one. Perfect. I keep it on the counter in the powder room, which has become the dog's grooming room. However, I really prefer a free standing table that I can walk around when doing a full groom.
> If you have the space for the bigger table, I would go with that.
> The turntable is stable and only moves when you move it, but the dogs get scared when I turn them on it.
> Are your babies tiny or bigger? I think that is the deciding factor.



*Thanks Sylvia. :thumbsup: I like the idea of being able to walk around the entire table.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> thanks Sylvia,
> Well Sammie won't care if he is turned on the table,:HistericalSmiley: he is not afraid of much. Penny may need time OR she may not care either. they are 5 lb and 4 1/2 lb. smaller side for sure. I like the idea of a portable most I think, and not another big item to put away
> the square is a folding table though. I don't want something too small either. :w00t:
> I only dry--- no clipping. do you think that will make a difference?


Absolutely! I find the clipping and trimming difficult, but drying is not a problem.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Well, maybe I don't want the round one now, LOL. I've been looking at the hair dryer stands now and think that's really what I want to get. It's hard holding the dryer, comb/brush, and puppy still all at the same time. Any suggestions on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



Yours may be different. Just so you know, I was doing same as you, just the dryer. then my groomer said the table is really important too. she said you need a good table to keep them still with the bigger dryers. room gets hotter faster, and you want them still to make the dryer worth it.
mine run around on counter tops.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a rectangular, foldable table (approx. 30"L x 18"W x 33"H) and it works great for me. I dislike folding/unfolding it (the one I have is pretty stiff) and I don't have a space issue, so it stays out all the time. I like having lots of tabletop space though so I can have everything I need within easy reach.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Absolutely! I find the clipping and trimming difficult, but drying is not a problem.



ok, well that might help. then the round one will prob work, but i like the fact that I have legs on the square one now........LOL........
others said bar in the way too. 
I could order this one for just 50.00. no strap though. Since I'm doing the grooming, I might like the strap option.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

About the grooming arm: That is the main reason I got the table. MiMi will not stand up, she insists on laying down when I am grooming her. Now, because MiMi is on the big side for a Malt, the arm isn't high enough and also had to be..um fixed. I think that I would have been better off with the bigger table, but I never saw that when I was shopping.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aarianne said:


> I have a rectangular, foldable table (approx. 30"L x 18"W x 33"H) and it works great for me. I dislike folding/unfolding it (the one I have is pretty stiff) and I don't have a space issue, so it stays out all the time. I like having lots of tabletop space though so I can have everything I need within easy reach.


thank you! 
do you use the strap thing or just table?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> About the grooming arm: That is the main reason I got the table. MiMi will not stand up, she insists on laying down when I am grooming her. Now, because MiMi is on the big side for a Malt, the arm isn't high enough and also had to be..um fixed. I think that I would have been better off with the bigger table, but I never saw that when I was shopping.



that is PENNY too! lays down on me. Sammies is better, but gets squirmy before I'm done. Sylvia, I am so leaning to the square one now. I just leave it up. I have lots of space.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aarianne said:


> I have a rectangular, foldable table (approx. 30"L x 18"W x 33"H) and it works great for me. I dislike folding/unfolding it (the one I have is pretty stiff) and I don't have a space issue, so it stays out all the time. I like having lots of tabletop space though so I can have everything I need within easy reach.



How heavy is this table to carry from room to room? thanks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> *Do you all use the neck strap? (for the square table) I can order just the table for* 50.00. what do you think? I just wanted a table, but if you think I need the leash then I'll get it too.
> 
> Since I have an extra b/room I am going with the portable folding 30 x 18" sq table in purple for my two. I will just use it in a spare bedroom in front of the window or screened porch and store table and big dryer both in the closet. This table should be relatively light weight to dry any room I choose. I do no clipping, just drying so this is all I need.
> 
> thanks everyone. your all the best. I was so confused.


I used the arm and noose on Bailey when I first got him to get him to hold still. I never use it anymore and I never used it on Lady.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Well, maybe I don't want the round one now, LOL. I've been looking at the hair dryer stands now and think that's really what I want to get. It's hard holding the dryer, comb/brush, and puppy still all at the same time. Any suggestions on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


A Hair Maid works great. I used one for years with Lady with a human hair dryer. 

Amazon.com: Hair Dryer Stand: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> How heavy is this table to carry from room to room? thanks!


The one you are looking at is the one I have. It says it weighs just under 20 lbs., but it feels heavier to me. Carrying it isn't too bad, but you have to flip it over to unfold the legs, then flip it back over again. That's pretty hard on the back IMO.

Amazon.com: Master Equipment Steel Non-Slip Matting Grooming Able Pet Table, 30-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Well, maybe I don't want the round one now, LOL. I've been looking at the hair dryer stands now and think that's really what I want to get. It's hard holding the dryer, comb/brush, and puppy still all at the same time. Any suggestions on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



I've had my Edemco dryer (that Marj posted the link for) for at least 5 years and it is still working well but it is not my 'every day' dryer. it's my travel dryer for dog shows so it doesn't get heavy use. It gets thrown in and out of my car and hotel rooms and it has held up.

A few things about it - it is LOUD. To me, that is not really a problem but some people really don't want a loud dryer. It also does not get very hot which for me, also is not a problem because I don't like feeling like I'm scalding my dogs with hot air. 

It is also something you will have to get used to. I did not like it the first time I used it but the more I used it, the more i grew to love it. The air flow is pretty strong (stronger than my bigger Edemco, really) and it really is something you'll have to get used to using. The tripod legs don't take up that much room and it is easy to scoot around with your foot. My huge Edemco has a really wide wheel base and is not good for tight spots! 

As far as the round table, if you are trying to conserve space, then this is a great table. I do not use it every day (have a regular grooming table) but if I have a really wild puppy who doesn't like grooming and fights it like crazy, I like it because it gives them a bit more security on the table and if they try to throw themselves off the table, they just 'fall' a couple inches to the table below and usually that lets them know that 'oops, there are consequences here, maybe I shouldn't be a crazy wild beast.' 

The hair maid stand also is useful for holding a dryer or a third arm for a grooming table.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> A Hair Maid works great. I used one for years with Lady with a human hair dryer.
> 
> Amazon.com: Hair Dryer Stand: Health & Personal Care


I just saw Stacey's post. thanks for the link Marj. nice 1300 option.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I've had my Edemco dryer (that Marj posted the link for) for at least 5 years and it is still working well but it is not my 'every day' dryer. it's my travel dryer for dog shows so it doesn't get heavy use. It gets thrown in and out of my car and hotel rooms and it has held up.
> 
> A few things about it - it is LOUD. To me, that is not really a problem but some people really don't want a loud dryer. It also does not get very hot which for me, also is not a problem because I don't like feeling like I'm scalding my dogs with hot air.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stacey. Does the loud dryer bother / frighten the dogs? So much money, but I'm so sick of holding the hairdryer and the stand I bought (lower than this one marjy posted) just blows in one area of the dog and that stinks too. I'm picking up/putting down dryer alot. 
Penny likes the warmer air as she gets colder than Sammie for some reason. How cold is this big one? 

stacey, what dryer do you use at home? 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

This is such a huge expense. But for many years. You guys are helping so much. I like the that the 30x18" table folds up, so I'm ok with it being portable (I hope its not super heavy) and I will get the arm on the table too. Here is what I am about to order. PetEdge is $10.00 less than Amazon if you use the standard 5-7 day shipping rates. The dryer might be white when it arrives. not sure.....sorry for the big pics.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine is without the arm and the table is not heavy to move around, yet it's super stable. It's not the same table as far as I can tell, but generally the same design. The table is actually wood when I look underneath, but the sides and top are covered with black rubber materials and the frame and legs are chrome... or at least silver metal (lol). Sturdy for sure, but lightweight.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Aarianne said:


> Mine is without the arm and the table is not heavy to move around, yet it's super stable. It's not the same table as far as I can tell, but generally the same design. The table is actually wood when I look underneath, but the sides and top are covered with black rubber materials and the frame and legs are chrome... or at least silver metal (lol). Sturdy for sure, but lightweight.


Thats great! I saw several types. this one seems to be in the middle range. enough for my 4 1/2 lb babies, right? I like the purple top too. and the arm can be moved around. Penny is 1 yr old and the leash thing will help with her for sure. I am kinda torn because the turntable can go outside on porch in sunshine, so easily. 
thanks again!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.
> I am thinking of ordering this 18" turntable for 39.00. I saw older thread that some had ordered it.
> If you have this table please give me pros/cons---how do you liked it? Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


 Kandis i have both of these tables, both in pink and where do they sit...in the garage! :blush: I also have a changing table that i tried like Marj has and it's in the garage too...i do better with a comfortable chair and ottoman.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> This is such a huge expense. But for many years. You guys are helping so much. I like the that the 30x18" table folds up, so I'm ok with it being portable (I hope its not super heavy) and I will get the arm on the table too. Here is what I am about to order. PetEdge is $10.00 less than Amazon if you use the standard 5-7 day shipping rates. The dryer might be white when it arrives. not sure.....sorry for the big pics.



I have the Edemco Economy dryer and i absolutely love it. It's loud but they do get used to it, i've had mine for several years now and it has more than paid for itself. Mine is white...when i saw a pic of Marj's i thought her's would be black but was surprised hers was white too. I don't think you'll be sorry that you got the dryer.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Deb. I am going to get the dryer. I want a groom table. With my back I need something that I can keep them still on (hence table/strap) to make it go faster. They never move around with the groomer. I tried sitting down for my back with vanity stool and had to stand up within a min or so, as they scooted away from me. I saw a pic of this a table with a chair ?? 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> The one you are looking at is the one I have. It says it weighs just under 20 lbs., but it feels heavier to me. Carrying it isn't too bad, but you have to flip it over to unfold the legs, then flip it back over again. That's pretty hard on the back IMO.
> 
> Amazon.com: Master Equipment Steel Non-Slip Matting Grooming Able Pet Table, 30-Inch: Pet Supplies


thanks Marjy. That sounds light enough like it will be ok once a week or I may leave it up in spare room. You don't use this table anymore do you?

about the strap, I need it for Penny. she is wiggle worm. she wasn't in beginning though...weird.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i wished you lived closer that way you wouldn't have to buy those things.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis i wished you lived closer that way you wouldn't have to buy those things.



Deb-your so sweet. :wub::wub: It's such a pain to ship something that size and prob cost nealy as much as buying one. But thank you, cause if I didn't live so far I'd buy the table from you for sure.
xxxx


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Y'all could meet in the Wal Mart parking lot again, couldn't you?

hahaha


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Kandis - thanks for this thread - loving all the postings and thoughts!

I have the round table and use it for Mateo and Mia with the arm and noose. When I put the noose on they know I mean business I think, so they are usually very good with it.
For a time I stopped using the noose and I noticed they were more fidgety.

The dryer looks great and I am thinking of getting one also. The hand dryer with stand is hard to manage.

What I do like about the round table is that I can put it in my bathroom on the counter, or use it on the table and I sit down or use it on the back patio in the summer. I like that it is portable and saves on space. 

Good luck and let us know what you get : )


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just to throw another option out there, you could always get a ringside table like we take to shows. Portable, somewhat lightweight (depending on the table) and you can use a grooming arm with them. 

And don't forget to check Walmart for their camping tables. Some of those are some nice lightweight options to a grooming table but you'll want to do a stability check! None of my ringside tables have ever tipped over, although I have had a wiggly one wag her entire rear so hard because someone came near her that she fell off the table *coughElenacough*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I've had my Edemco dryer (that Marj posted the link for) for at least 5 years and it is still working well but it is not my 'every day' dryer. it's my travel dryer for dog shows so it doesn't get heavy use. It gets thrown in and out of my car and hotel rooms and it has held up.
> 
> A few things about it - it is LOUD. To me, that is not really a problem but some people really don't want a loud dryer. It also does not get very hot which for me, also is not a problem because I don't like feeling like I'm scalding my dogs with hot air.
> 
> ...


I agree with Stacy. The Edemco Economy dryer is LOUD! I was shocked when I first turned it on. Bailey barked at it the first few times I turned it on. He got used to the noise pretty quickly, though. Nothing really phases Bailey.

The force of the air is powerful. It will blow things off the table. Whenever I use it on Bailey I think of Willow Smith's song, "I Whip My Hair"! LOL! 

I really love it, though. It has really cut down on my drying time. I can't imagine not having one with Bailey's thick silk coat. For Lady, a human hair dryer on a Hair Maid worked just fine on her puppy cut.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have this one with a grooming arm and it folds up nicely.
Master Equipment BoneShaped Folding Grooming Table | PetEdge.com


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I decided not to buy the Edemco Economy Dryer on stand. Sounds very loud and I don't care for loud noises, and also since mine are in shorter coats I am just going to find a dryer maid like Marjy posted pics of and use with my current pet blow dryer, and see if that works. I am ordered the square table with arm in purple. Thanks for all your great posts. 
So glad I have this forum. :thumbsup:









As far as dryer maid, I want to find one that attaches to a surface or table. I read that this dryer stand may not be very sturdy, that the kind that attaches to table is better.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the CC dryer and love ithttp://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-dryers.aspx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> are you ordering the square one or round one? I am getting marjy's dryer, and the round table. so far. about to place my order.


I would want the rectangle one, Violet and Hardy aren't small, and I need all the room! I know mine will freak with the dryer, if it!s loud, but since I can hold them with two hands, I'm hoping they'll get used to it. Laurel and now Dewey take forever to dry with the hand held dryer. I don't mind baths and drying them, it's just the tine that it takes. And it seems like there aren't enough hours in a day as it is. Especially around this time if year!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> I decided not to buy the Edemco Economy Dryer on stand. Sounds very loud and I don't care for loud noises, and also since mine are in shorter coats I am just going to find a dryer maid like Marjy posted pics of and use with my current pet blow dryer, and see if that works. I am ordered the square table with arm in purple. Thanks for all your great posts.
> So glad I have this forum. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> As far as dryer maid, I want to find one that attaches to a surface or table. I read that this dryer stand may not be very sturdy, that the kind that attaches to table is better.


You want a Groomer's Third Arm, then. They clip on the table, but can be a bit of a pain to hold a regular hair dryer.

Metro Groomers Third Arm | PetEdge.com


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I have the CC dryer and love ithttp://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-dryers.aspx


Thank you Cathy!! I will check it out. 
HUGS!! :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I would want the rectangle one, Violet and Hardy aren't small, and I need all the room! I know mine will freak with the dryer, if it!s loud, but since I can hold them with two hands, I'm hoping they'll get used to it. Laurel and now Dewey take forever to dry with the hand held dryer. I don't mind baths and drying them, it's just the tine that it takes. And it seems like there aren't enough hours in a day as it is. Especially around this time if year!


Deb--I'm with you, don't want to hold a dryer. :smilie_tischkante: I read lots of posts and maybe having a good table and putting the dryer in a (13.00) stand might be all I need since we don't have long coats. Will try this before I order the $250 dryer. 
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> You want a Groomer's Third Arm, then. They clip on the table, but can be a bit of a pain to hold a regular hair dryer.
> 
> Metro Groomers Third Arm | PetEdge.com


Marj-that's what I thought when I saw this one on petedge.  so I didn't order it. I am going to just order the stand one as I now want it for myself anyway. if it isn't sturdy enough for my pet dryer then try and find a better stand or clamp on type. I read in the old thread that this stand can tip over?? Didnt it work well when you used it for lady?

Sorry---I guess I should said I'm still looking for a better clamp on or dryer maid but this one might be fine. I'm gonna shut up now and order it. :blush:
Hope I didn't confuse you. 
hugs!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Marisa,
> one is 44.00 and other is 75.00, this is the cheaper one, but is it same as yours before I order it? I read some reviews that said it overheats in US, and made popping sounds. Huuum, I wonder if they had the wrong adapter.
> Panasonic KURUKURU Low-Noise Dryer PINK EH-KA15-P(Japan Import): Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


Kandis, sorry to respond so late! I thought I had already typed a response! I double checked and mine is the the EH-KA 14P model which is the same voltage and hertz as in the US (110v and 60hz). This model is the one I got in Taiwan and I think it's also sold in Korea. Upon further research, the japanese models are only 100v and could cause issues if used in the US without one of those travel voltage converter. I am guessing that the people who posted about popping noises did not use a voltage converter. I'll try to see if I can find the exact one I got since it doesn't need any converters. The voltage converters are easy to buy- I think we got a few from target before we traveled. I'll keep you posted if I come across one online or in person!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

I use my ironing board. . works like a charm and i didn't have to put extra stuff in mah house.


----------

